# Ways to show appreciation to your mentors



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

There isn't a breeder in the world that wouldn't like titles for their dogs. 

CGN, Rally, Agility, Lure Coursing, That Silly Sport Where the Dogs Jump the Farthest Off a Dock . . . lots of different Sports and Titles for dogs. 

Breeders kind'a like that!  lol


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

In a shorter time frame, I give my trainers, groomers, and doggie people t-shirts or something appropriately "poodle-ly" or "doggie" that I find online.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Learn and learn well. :act-up:

Also, in most every ad or every post I thank my Mentor Extroidinaire, Michele!

Both Annie and B and Lombardi have done amazingly well in a very tough AKC world. I have my mentor to thank for not only helping train and present my animals, but also training and presenting me.

She's not too big on letting me buy, but I do sneak in gifts here and there. A great dog bed or an awesome throw...

What makes her happiest though, is when we win!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

What a perfect time for me to read this post! 

I just bought a card and wrote a letter to let my breeder know that because of all of her work and breeding standards, I have a new best friend. Not only that, but the pup has changed my thoughts on a lot of things and my life in many ways. I want to know what it has meant to me to have one of her pups


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine is wreaths XD My mom makes BEAUTIFUL wreaths and I love giving them to people like candy! So I give those to the people that have influenced me the most!


----------

